
What Happens When Your Town Lands on the Hate Map (2018) - Tomte
https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2018/02/21/splc-hate-map-gurnee-illinois-217036
======
vfclists
Do any moderately aware right-minded people take the SPLC seriously at all?

~~~
lucaspm98
Branding towns as hate-group hotbeds based on a single anonymous post, with no
real recourse, is exactly what I expect from the Southern Poverty Law Center.

